# White grubs in my pine!?!?!?



## Chief Ryan (Oct 15, 2008)

I just pick up about  a cord of pitch pine from a friend. One of the trees was dead with some holes in it and i took it anyway (i'm new to this).The rest is freshly cut with no holes. While splitting the stuff with the holes in it i noticed white grubs burrowed into the wood pretty deep. Also the outer wood was a grayish brownish almost putty or thick mud consistency. I would have to assume this wood is junk and i should get rid of it. 

Deeper into the middle it's not bad but i don't know if it's worth the trouble.


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 15, 2008)

split it and let it sit in the sun a couple days.  Ants/birds will take care of the grubs and all will be fine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 16, 2008)

Grubs have a BTU value of 2,000 BTUs per cord. Low smoke and ash when seasoned for four months but they are groan to stack.


----------



## markpee (Oct 16, 2008)

Never throw away any BTUs - wood is wood.  The grubs are cool though, when I find them, I throw them to my chickens and watch them fight over them.


----------



## chad3 (Oct 16, 2008)

markpee said:
			
		

> Never throw away any BTUs - wood is wood.  The grubs are cool though, when I find them, I throw them to my chickens and watch them fight over them.


I'm about to do this with my quail.  Can't wait to see what they do.  Thanks for the hint.
Chad


----------



## Vic99 (Oct 16, 2008)

The wood is not junk if it is not very punky.  Many tree boring bugs will avoid sesoned wood and go for the higher moisture content stuff.

Splitting and leaving for a few days often works.

As long as you don't have the wood in your house for more than a couple of days (longer when the outside temps drop below 40 F) there should not be a problem.  Most of those grubs are not very mobile, it's the adults that matter more.  Obviously both juvs and adults would be a problem if you left split wood or rounds in your house year round.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Oct 16, 2008)

Just hope it's not larvae of the beetle that killed the tree.  Down here they move from pine to pine, wiping out many pines in our neighborhood.....


----------



## Chief Ryan (Oct 16, 2008)

A lot of the outside of the wood is nasty like i explained in the first post. I guess i'll split around the nasty stuff. The middle of the rounds are fine it's just the outer stuff. I really didn't want to have to ditch a 1/4 cord of wood. WHEW


----------

